# The Pope...



## heartoflesh (Mar 30, 2005)

Is bearing a striking resemblance to my three week old daughter.... 

http://www.foxnews.com/images/158690/5_14_033005_pope.jpg


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 30, 2005)

From dust we come to dust we go.


----------



## Craig (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Is bearing a striking resemblance to my three week old daughter....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/images/158690/5_14_033005_pope.jpg


You're poor daughter! She take after you or her mom


----------



## street preacher (Mar 31, 2005)




----------

